# Mugen - Fantasy Battles



## Starbeast (Jan 26, 2011)

*MUGEN*
*FANTASY BATTLES*
*The Ultimate Character Wars*​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)

Triple battle: Ronald McDonald & Burger King, Barney & Winne the Pooh, Homer Simpson & Peter Griffin
against the Alien Queen & alien warrior​


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Jul 15, 2011)




----------

